# Had my 1st Regen today!!!



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good timing for your post. I am about to post a video and a warning about the "pre-regen"


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

diesel said:


> Good timing for your post. I am about to post a video and a warning about the "pre-regen"



The pre-Regen appears to be that point at which the MAP goes below 14 on the bottom left gauge , but *BEFORE the *top right Regen gauge reads #1 or Regen started. I would argue that this point the MAP starts to drop below 14 is critical.


----------

